# Ranger Rendezvous 2009



## Ravage (Feb 22, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/February/090222-07.html

FORT BENNING, Ga.(USASOC News Service, Feb. 22, 2009) — More than 1,000 Rangers from the 75th Ranger Regiment will conduct a mass tactical airborne operation here to kick-off Ranger Rendezvous, August 3-6.

Rendezvous is a unit tradition to bring the entire Regiment together for the Regimental change of command.  The days leading up to the ceremony are filled with Ranger demonstrations and events.  Ranger families and veterans traditionally attend the event as well.  Overall, Ranger Rendezvous helps foster spirit de corps within the Ranger community.

Several events during the week are open to the media.  A list of open events and a brief description of each follows.

Schedule of Events

Monday, August 3 
5 p.m.          Mass Tactical Airborne Jump                                     Fryar Drop Zone
More than 1,000 Rangers from the 75th Ranger Regiment will conduct an airborne operation onto Fryar Drop Zone.  Rangers will be in full combat gear.  This is a unique opportunity to observe such a massive airborne operation.

Tuesday, August 4 
6 a.m.          Regimental Physical Training                           Designated route on post
About 1,000 Rangers will participate in a three-mile run for Regimental physical training. 

10 a.m. – 2 p.m. Ranger Stress Shoot Competition                                  Range area
Ranger teams compete for the best team in a stress-shoot training obstacle.  The event tests Rangers on their combat skills including marksmanship and clearing obstacles.

10 a.m. – 4 p.m.     Ranger Sports                                               Various Locations
A variety of Ranger sports competitions will take place throughout the day including combatives/boxing, football, softball and tug-of-war.

11 a.m.                  Distinguished & Honorary Members        National Infantry Museum
of the 75th Ranger Regiment Ceremony
Distinguished and honorary members will be inducted into the Distinguished and Honorary Members of the 75th Ranger Regiment Ceremony.  Distinguished members are inducted for their outstanding accomplishments while assigned to the 75th Ranger Regiment.  Honorary members are inducted for their outstanding support to the 75th Ranger Regiment.

Wednesday, August 5

1:30 p.m.               Ranger Hall of Fame Induction               National Infantry Museum
Distinguished and honorary members will be inducted into the Ranger Hall of Fame.  Distinguished members are inducted to honor and preserve the contributions of the most extraordinary U.S. Rangers in American History.   Honorary induction is in recognition of extraordinary contributions to Ranger units, the Ranger Memorial Foundation, or the Ranger community.  

Thursday, August 6
9 a.m.                    75th Ranger Regiment                           National Infantry Museum
Change of Command Ceremony
Colonel Michael E. Kurilla assumes command of the 75th Ranger Regiment from Colonel Richard D. Clarke during a formal ceremony on the National Infantry Museum field.  Kurilla is a former 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment commander.

NOTE TO THE MEDIA:  Media interested in covering any of these events should call (706) 545-4260 or (706) 604-5114 to coordinate for an escort.  Media escorts will be available from the I-185 Visitor’s Center.  Please call for specific meeting times and additional information.


----------

